# shrimp safe algae remedy



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

this is the first algae remedy i see which clearly states its shrimp safe. what do you guys think?
http://diyfishkeepers.com/forum/showthread.php?8585-Easy-life-(algexit)-review-test
http://www.urbanaquaria.com/2014/04/product-test-easy-life-algexit.html

i dont really have algae problem but im tempted to test it out for curiosity


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Hmm, active ingredient is salicylate.... so the actually active form of Asprin, acne medicine, and an interesting plant hormone if in acid form:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salicylic_acid

"It is involved in the systemic acquired resistance (SAR) in which a pathogenic attack on one part of the plant induces resistance in other parts. The signal can also move to nearby plants by salicylic acid being converted to the volatile ester, methyl salicylate"


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

wow, if that would be safe I'd like to try it! My tank disgusts me


----------



## SyKoTrApS fish (Apr 5, 2015)

I used algae fix by API a few days ago with my shrimp and the next day I read that it would kill them and I found out that I over dosed so if you really need to get rid of algae try it and use a little bit less than it tells you to and it will fix your problem but if its not bad and you aren't worried about it bad enough to risk your shrimps lives I don't recommend dong what I did I think I was just extremely lucky


----------

